# Memstick image installer error



## LiamXi (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all, 

When I install FreeBSD via memstick I get a rather strange error when I try to partition the HDD: 

```
File Exists geom 'da0'
```

da0 is the USB stick that *I*'m booting from. I want to use ada0 which is my HDD, it sees the HDD and if *I* check the messages it seems to register correctly. I used dban to wipe the disk completely, wiped the USB stick as well and installed the 9.2 memstick image on it again, but it keeps logging the same error. 

Any clue what it is and how I can get rid of it? I can't seem to find a solution for it.


----------



## LiamXi (Mar 13, 2014)

It now gets even better. I tried to install 10.0, it sees the disk when it boots and it boots into the installer. There I get the error that no disks are found. 
If I go to the live CD, then I can partition the disk, but the installer continues not to see it. What am I missing?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2014)

What machine are you using?  What is the hard drive controller?  How are the disks connected?


----------



## LiamXi (Mar 15, 2014)

Well I fixed it. 

I put the harddrive in a different laptop that did had a DVD player in it and installed it there. Then moved the harddrive back to the first laptop, runs like a charm. 
Funny thing was that it actually did see the partitions I created with the live CD, but it wouldn't let me install it. 

So tip: install it on a different machine, then move it back. Worked for me. 

My hardware is my old laptop: IBM Thinkpad X60 with a WD 500GB Scorpio drive. Boots fine and works fine now.


----------

